# Weed/marijuana, REM Sleep & Bodybuilding



## Vanchatron (Sep 25, 2006)

Please don't ask why as it'll take me ages to explain, but I've been smoking weed for the past few years. During that time I've not had ANY dreams whilst sleeping. I've been bodybuilding for around 12 years now and since smoking weed my gains haven't been as good as when I've been off it. I know it's nothing to do with training or diet, as I've got that spot on near enough 100%. I pretty much obsess over it, so I know it's not an issue in that regard and I'm knowledgeable enough in regards to bodybuilding that I'd know what to change if things weren't going right.

I read a quote earlier:

*"Research suggests that during REM (Rapid Eye Movement) sleep that the body is able to: restore organs, bones, and tissue; replenish immune cells; and circulate human growth hormone. Sleep has a profound effect on muscle growth and physical well being."*

Then considering I've not been dreaming at all since smoking marijuana, I looked up the effects of it on your sleep and found the following:

*"The brain is most active during REM sleep and most dreaming is thought to occur during this stage. Numerous studies have shown that using marijuana before bed reduces REM sleep. Researchers believe this is why marijuana users report fewer dreams. During the night, the brain cycles through 4 different stages of sleep, spending the most time in deep sleep (or slow-wave sleep) and REM sleep. The amount of time spent in these two stages is closely related. In fact, studies show that marijuana lengthens the time the brain spends in deep sleep, which leads to less REM sleep."*

I never knew this about marijuana, and I can see it may be affecting my gains in a very negative way. I know people claim it can help because it increases appetite blah blah, but that's not a good enough reason for me to carry on using it as my appetite is just fine without it.

Does anybody know if there's much truth to this? I tipped all my marijuana down the toilet earlier today straight after reading the above quotes, and I don't plan on buying any more whatsoever. I have been trying to put a finger on what could be causing my gains to stall, and the marijuana may well be a factor towards it. It's not a case of plateauing and having to change my diet, routine etc. There was something else I just couldn't put my finger on and I hope this is it.

What are your thoughts guys?


----------



## AgoSte (Apr 14, 2015)

Mate... Why did you do that? You could have send it to me...

Anyway I know a lot of guys who smoke weed and make gains.

Just look at Artemus Dolgin, or best of all Arnold (it is said he used to smoke it sometimes).

Plus i assume you are natty, right?

Anyway, if you use it every day, regularly, yes, it may affect you in some way, it's still a drug.


----------



## Vanchatron (Sep 25, 2006)

It wasn't much haha, I only had a fiver's worth left.

Yeah I'm 100% natty. I see people like Arnold have smoked it in the past and apparently Artemus Dolgin does smoke it, but they are on AAS. I could bet if I took AAS the weed wouldn't be able to affect me much, but as I'm natural I don't really wanna risk it.


----------



## CandleLitDesert (Mar 8, 2015)

i quit on the first of this month after 7 years smoking and 4 years every day the longest break in that time was 3 months, for the first week i was having the most vivid dreams waking up covered in sweat. they've now stopped but i can remeber my dreams every night


----------



## AgoSte (Apr 14, 2015)

Vanchatron said:


> It wasn't much haha, I only had a fiver's worth left.
> 
> Yeah I'm 100% natty. I see people like Arnold have smoked it in the past and apparently Artemus Dolgin does smoke it, but they are on AAS. I could bet if I took AAS the weed wouldn't be able to affect me much, but as I'm natural I don't really wanna risk it.


yeah that's the point, with AAS iit wouldn't influence you, as a natty is a whole different story...

Btw mate, you can smoke it once in a wwhile if you like it, also I do it


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Moderation in all things is the answer.


----------



## Vanchatron (Sep 25, 2006)

Yeah, moderation hasn't really been a word I've been used to over the past several years. I've smoked every single day for the last 4-5 years. Funny thing is, my gains were the best in my life around 4-5 years ago BEFORE starting smoking. I guess the proof is right in front of my eyes.

Cheers guys.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Do you take any other drug, or drink alcohol?

How is your mood since you stopped the weed?

Do you think clearly?



@Hera


----------



## Vanchatron (Sep 25, 2006)

> Do you take any other drug, or drink alcohol?
> 
> How is your mood since you stopped the weed?
> 
> ...


I've not touched a single drink in around 6-7 years. I used to go out on the piss constantly when I was younger, and then I just got bored so stopped completely. Not T-Total or anything like that, I just haven't fancied getting pissed. I do take Fluoxetine for anxiety/depression. My mood is s**t since stopping the weed, which is to be expected really. I've smoked it every single day without fail for the past 4-5 years, so there's bound to be some rebound effect. I just gotta hope my gains improve now.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Do you take any other drug, or drink alcohol?
> 
> How is your mood since you stopped the weed?
> 
> ...


I'm confused why you've mentioned me?


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Vanchatron said:


> Please don't ask why as it'll take me ages to explain, but I've been smoking weed for the past few years. During that time I've not had ANY dreams whilst sleeping. I've been bodybuilding for around 12 years now and since smoking weed my gains haven't been as good as when I've been off it. I know it's nothing to do with training or diet, as I've got that spot on near enough 100%. I pretty much obsess over it, so I know it's not an issue in that regard and I'm knowledgeable enough in regards to bodybuilding that I'd know what to change if things weren't going right.
> 
> I read a quote earlier:
> 
> ...


Shouldn't inhibit gains. Muscle growth and growth hormone release occurs during Non-REM sleep stage 3. Lack of REM sleep (or indeed too much) can leave you tired and brain-fogged during the day though.

Interestingly, stage 3 NREM (the one that's important for gains) is shown by studies to be increased on 3.75mg of the sleeping pill Zopiclone (while higher doses such as 7.5 are shown to have no such effect).


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Spliffs are good...


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Spliffs are good...


 Especially when u got control over smoking watch want when u want..today is bubble gum kush


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

testosquirrel said:


> Frandeman said:
> 
> 
> > Spliffs are good...
> ...


How far are you?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

This my vice right now 40£ a day


----------



## zorro88 (Jan 5, 2016)

Frandeman said:


> This my vice right now 40£ a day


 Is it anything like weed or does it blow your brains out lol ?

The last time i tried anything was when spice gold ect first came out with the jwh chemicals and they were very clean and close too thc


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

zorro88 said:


> Is it anything like weed or does it blow your brains out lol ?
> 
> The last time i tried anything was when spice gold ect first came out with the jwh chemicals and they were very clean and close too thc


 Stonger by 5 times lol

It's adictive too... I'm clean from it since new year after smoking daily for years... I did to many stupid things on it


----------



## Little Keezy (Jan 21, 2016)

Ive been smoking weed for over 25 yrs. It hasn't made any difference to my gains.

And ive had times off cycle with and without smoking.

Its got to be down to the individual. Or some other factor.

There is nothing better than to blaze one on the way to the gym!


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Taking recreational drugs and/or drinking heavily won't help you get fit or look better. It just damages your brain in the long run, among other negative physical effects. It might be fun but is it worth it in the end?


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Apologies for double posting but have you seen this?


----------



## Info Junkie (Nov 22, 2013)

Peolpe take drugs to kill pain , kill tumour like cells , to sleep better , to focuse better , to get stoned , to get bigger , to be out of your mind , to control mood swings , to control depression

who is really natty anymore haha


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

Little Keezy said:


> Ive been smoking weed for over 25 yrs. It hasn't made any difference to my gains.
> 
> And ive had times off cycle with and without smoking.
> 
> ...


 The best preworkout ever!

morning

Best S


----------

